# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams better than real life?

## phrygian

I always find that during my dreams, even during something as simple as taking a walk in the park, everything feels so fascinating and wonderful similar to how you feel as a child.  Is this how everyone feels in their dreams, better than if you were in that same situation in real life?

----------


## AetherUnlimited

Sometimes they are quite nice, however for me a lot of the time they are so messed up are scary that they aren't very enjoyable. This probably varies person to person but I would guess a lot of people get the same feeling you do.

----------


## username695

I know what you mean. Sometimes I wish I could just sleep forever, ya know? I could see how that would get dangerous though.

----------


## saltyseedog

Hell yes. A world of unlimited freedom? That you can share with your friends? No suffering or enslavement?

----------


## insideout

In dreams, my emotional reactions are heightened. This can make pleasant sensations and beautiful scenes in dreams seem even better than the equivalent experience in waking life. Plus there are some amazing things you can do in dreams that you can't do in waking life. So in some ways dreams can be better than real life. But I wouldn't want it to last forever. There are many nice things in waking life that don't exist in dreams. Not the same way. Like nature. I love observing nature and learning about nature. That's something that is not the same in dreams.

So, I think the waking life universe and the dream universe are equally amazing.  :smiley:

----------


## JP

Some dreams are much more enjoyable than a boring day in reality but I could never sleep forever. I couldn't imagine not seeing my family or beloved ones again, (dream people are not real).

----------


## Caradon

Be careful, the so called experts are going to suggest you see psychological help before you turn into a Jared Loughner, or however you spell his name lol. 

I know what you mean though. Lucid or not, even in mundane moments dreams have an intense magical quality that waking life can't compare to. I think it has to do with how your every emotion is woven into the environment around you. You can not only see it, but feel it being reflected back at you. It's like a drug high, only better. 

But having said that, there are times when I am able to experience some very magical qualities in my waking experience as well. Particularly when I'm in natural environments.

----------


## Valinio

Yes. In my dreams the interaction with the environment far exceeds any interpersonal contact in emotional content. For example, I may be caught in some otherworldly subterranean stone-walled staircase, descending deeper and deeper into the ground trying to escape some undefined assailants, but then I forget the assailants and notice the intense impression conveyed by the wet and shiny stone walls bathed in a ghastly green and yellow light. This is an intense experience. Finally I realized that racing continually down this strange stone staircase cannot get me out of it, so I reverse tracks, prepared to face whatever was above. I really cannot explain the feeling. It is overwhelmingly intense, edgy, and laced with elements of fear, yet I go on just to see what will happen next. The quality of dimmed but reflective lighting, the shapes of gnarled stone blocks, the expansiveness of open spaces, or whatever may be in a particular dream's world... every aspect of these environments are so emotionally charged. I have never experienced such things in real life, and would not expect to. For me, dreams bring a chance to experience reactions, interactions, places and forces that could never quite be found in nature, yet in theory, somehow, they could. I could write down my dreams for hours every day, but then I really would have no life!

My uncle's dying words were "life is like a dream". Many psychologists might call dreams escapism, but I am not so sure that they are less important than a person's "real life". Because life IS like a dream. Only dreams are better.

----------

